# crows vs hawk



## Noisy_minor (Jun 20, 2008)

hey guys, i was wondering if any one else had witnessed a crow actually chase away a hawk. i was pulling into the carpark at work the other day, when i happen to look up, and see a hawk patroling the skies. i just watched him for a few minutes, admiring his beauty. when i saw 3 crows fly out of some melaluca trees, 2 took off but one actually flew up to where the hawk was, and chased him off, it was a awsome sight watching them do aerobatics in the sky, for about 10 minutes. (i was late for work, meh im a manager) i wish i had a good video camera at the time. it was just amazing to watch, as the hawk would turn to the side and try drop on the crow, and the crow would copy him. 

And i said the other day, i hadnt seen a hawk at my house for years. well i seen two the other day. the one at work, and one hovering over my house, however the wild pigeons, didnt even seem to worry about him.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Hi Noisy,

Yes, we watch crows chase hawks all the time where we live(So. Calif.) almost daily. We have four resident crows, two adults and two babies from this year. They stay pretty much in about a four acre space around us. Any hawk that strays into "their" territory is immediately chased. They are like a pair of fighter jets when a hawk is sighted. Of course we encourage it as it keeps the pigeons safer.

Margaret


----------



## the bird man (Jun 18, 2008)

yeah i've witnessed this same thing were i live (central CA) and the crow usaully wins. i've even seen black birds, groups of sparrow, and even eurpean starlings chase off hawks


----------



## Tilly (Feb 16, 2008)

I saw a single crow chase a hawk just yesterday. The crow just kept buzzing the hawk. I pointed it out to my daughter and she couldn't believe her eyes. I thought that was one brave crow.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I've seen this many times. Especially in my neighborhood, we have a flock (a "murder", rather) of crows that spend a lot of their day perched in trees around my yard. My birds don't fly free but I still encourage the crows to stick around. . .of course, I really like crows so there's that.  A few months ago two hawks were circling pretty high up above and the crows flocked together and kept a close eye on them for at least an hour. If those hawks had gotten any lower, they would have been politely asked to leave, I'm sure.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Crows are eternal enemies of hawks and owls and they go after them everytime and anytime they can. Owls are especially despised by crows. In turn though, crows are harassed in much the same way by grackles, blackbirds, and other small song birds.


----------



## Noisy_minor (Jun 20, 2008)

i just thought it was rather interesting. i also notcied today, i was feeding one the the wild crested doves that comes to visit, and the little gangs of minor birds sounded there alarm, and my god, that pigeon took off under the goldern cane palm like a bullet. im just hoping that if i get homers, they will cotton onto the sound the minors make and flee like the other birds do. but then ive only seen one hawk in about 5 years.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Noisy_minor said:


> i just thought it was rather interesting. i also notcied today, i was feeding one the the wild crested doves that comes to visit, and the little gangs of minor birds sounded there alarm, and my god, that pigeon took off under the goldern cane palm like a bullet. im just hoping that if i get homers, they will cotton onto the sound the minors make and flee like the other birds do. but then ive only seen one hawk in about 5 years.


Do you have any pictures of the crested doves? I would love to see them.


----------



## Noisy_minor (Jun 20, 2008)

most certainly do. Actually today was the first time, ive been able to get close enough, to get decent pics. this one actually let me get within 2 feet of him/her, s/he came right up and sat between my cockatiels and lorikeets cage when i had them out in the sun.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It is so cool looking. That crest just stands right straight up...thanks for posting the picture.


----------



## Noisy_minor (Jun 20, 2008)

they are pretty cool. we used to have one that we rescued and he lived with our ringneck doves years ago we sent him to live at a bird sanctuary with others of his own species. im hoping oneday i get to raise another baby they are so funny to watch.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Noisy Minor, 

The pics of your Australian crested doves are superb!  I'm always fascinated by the diverse and unique wildlife you guys have "down under". I've read that crested doves are quite skittish and even when domesticated, is this correct? Apparently, they don't make very good pet birds for those in OZ or those who have found ways around importing and breeding foreign species to North America.

People who are considering doves as pets, should stick with the most common species: ring neck/collared doves imported and captively bred in North America. This includes pied and white specimens of this genus.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Noisy_minor said:


> most certainly do. Actually today was the first time, ive been able to get close enough, to get decent pics. this one actually let me get within 2 feet of him/her, s/he came right up and sat between my cockatiels and lorikeets cage when i had them out in the sun.



Smart bird..I'll just bet it knows how Tiels toss their food looking for the goodie grains so there would be a tasty dinner around their cage, just waiting for a smart bird.


----------



## Noisy_minor (Jun 20, 2008)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Noisy Minor,
> 
> I've read that crested doves are quite skittish and even when domesticated, is this correct? Apparently, they don't make very good pet birds for those in OZ or those who have found ways around importing and breeding foreign species to North America.


yes they are quite skittish. some of the ones we have around here, will let you get up close, but most will run away as soon as you move. in spring ill get some pics of them nesting, for every one here. we have a few pairs that come back every year, and nest in out hedges and the leopard tree. 

I wouldnt keep one as a pet i do wldlife rehabilitation and crested doves are just one of the species i would enjoy raising i enjoy them all though. 

its also illegal to keep one as a pet without the proper permist here as well.


----------

